# Cyclogest pessaries necessary?



## Alberta (May 7, 2005)

Hello, I'm new to all of this and would love some feedback.
Second attempt with IVF/ICSI, thanfully so far so good - I've just had a positive pregnancy test last week, so now I'm delighted to be in week three. However, for the last three weeks I have been using Cyclogest pessaries (400 mg twice daily) and, in the last five days, I have been suffering from terrible stomach cramps and abdominal spasms. As a result I cannot sleep nor relax during the day, I assume that this is exactly what I should actually be doing at this point in my pregnancy!
In desperation, my husband called the gynecologist on a Sunday morning to seek advice. Their response was I could reduce the Cyclogest to once a day (400 mg), and perhaps stop taking it altogether as it was not necessary! Injections we were told were very painful, and not recommended. 
Has anyone else had advice contrary to what I have been told about Cyclogest, is it necessary? Is there an alternative? Is there anything I can do to minimize the side effects.
Many thanks...
Alberta.


----------



## Sal (Apr 27, 2002)

Alberta

Many congratulations on your positive - I hope you go on to have a healthy remaining 9 months!

To put your mind at rest, my clinic only prescribe 14 days' worth of cyclogest as standard.  So you would only be using them for 2 weeks after embryo transfer.

Good luck with everything.

Sal xxxxxxx


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Alberta

I have been given cyclogest as my luteal phase is always short - usually 9-10 days instead of 14. Although I am on clomid I was told to start taking the pessaries around day 25 (ovu was due around day 22 on this cycle) & to test as normal 2 weeks after ov. If the test was -ve to take them for a few days more then test again. If +ve I was then told I would need to take them up to week 8 0r 10 of any pg because they don't like to withdraw them suddenly.

I know it may be different for IVF but if your clinic have advised you to take 1 a day I would check with them befor stopping using them, just to be on the safe side 

Good luck with you pg


----------



## natalie34 (Jun 7, 2004)

Hi Alberta,

Our clinic like us to take cyclogest if +ve result up to week 12 of pregnancy.

I would definately check with your clinic that treated you before stopping. 

Are the abdominal pains and cramps from constipation? If so, hot water with lemon is a natural remedy. 

Best wishes and congratulations on your pregnancy.

Natalie.


----------



## Mrs CW (Jul 12, 2004)

Hi Alberta
congratulations on your BFP!!

My clinic told me to finish my remaining pessaries and then I could stop - I had about 3 days supply left after my test.  I told them I knew of other places that went on for 12 weeks but they said it really wasn't necessary.
But I wouldn't stop them without advice from your clinic.

My clinic told me that they give you cyclogest in the 2ww because your body has had such a 'fake' cycle with hormones telling it what to do it doesn't necessarily realise it's supposed to be pregnant at that stage so you need to give it progesterone.  But once you get a positive test your body will have started making its own progesterone so the cyclogest is a bit superfluous.

I've also heard that progesterone isn't that well absorbed by your body anyway so it's not really that necessary once you're making your own.

I was very bloated and uncomfortable and quite crampy in my first week after my BFP - as soon as I stopped taking cyclogest that seemed to improve to slightly more normal levels you'd expect from pregnancy.  I think I was double dosing with the pessaries and my own progesterone!!

Meanwhile keep drinking lots of fluids, hot water and lemon is great for constipation, eat plenty of fruit and veg and fibre and also do try to have gentle walks to help you 'release' the causes of the bloating!!  

I'm not a nurse though so only do what your clinic tells you.

Good luck and hope it's happy and healthy from now on!

Claire x


----------



## nicky30 (Sep 23, 2003)

Congratulations Alberta!!

My understanding is that some clinics prescribe it for shorter times than others - the maximum I have heard of is 12 weeks.

I have also heard from friends with first hand experience that the gestone injection is very painful. You might get the same side effects from it anyway??

I would be guided by your clinic if I were you

Good luck

Nicky x


----------



## batley1 (May 8, 2005)

Hi,

Great to hear your good news!

I would certainly follow the advice of your clinic before you decide to change your dosage. I am currently on day 8 of my 2ww and am only on one cyclogest per day, but have also been suffering from the terrible symptoms you have described....I didn't fall asleep last night until I'd taken 2 paracetamol to try and ease the terrible stomach cramps.

I rang my clinic this morning and they told me to continue with the pessaries. Fortunately they roled out OHSS which I was particularly concerned about....but you don't need to worry about that!!!!!

Good luck.....keep a good stock of paracetamol in!!!

x


----------

